
Notable Quotables (2007) - Tomte
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/02/19/notable-quotables
======
B1FF_PSUVM
> The philosopher Sidney Morgenbesser, whose offhand remarks were celebrated
> enough to have been collected, is here only for his famous retort to a
> speaker who had said that although there are many cases in which two
> negatives make a positive, he knew of no case in which two positives made a
> negative (“Yeah yeah”).

So, that was the clever clogs. OK, sold, I have only half a dozen anthological
quotation books, seems I have another one to fish for. Seems a bit noughties
dated, but superbly scrubbed down.

Good piece, wringing out the juiciest bits.

~~~
cafard
I thought it was "yeah, right".

